# I,m stumped



## aka rotten (Mar 15, 2009)

Says 6 hp Briggs engine on wood splitter,#s as follows 12Q802-0120-D102100856. Get intermitent spark i disconnected kill switch from unit all together and checkd again,same thing,pulled flywheel to check key,key was fine but replaced anyway,also cleaned rst from magnets and replaced,still no spark.Replaced ign. coil with brand newone,still nothing.Splitter belongs to neighbor who wanted me to look at it as i fool with this stuff a bit and he complained of gas spitting back thru carb while running and also bogging down.When i installed new coil it fired up but gas was spitting thru carb and i shut it off,now spark issues again.Iforgot to mention i did the busness card thing between fly wheel and coil.Carb. has no adjustment screws eitherI,M ABOUT TO DRINK A BEER AND I DONT DRINK!Someone school me on what to try next.Thanks


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

aka rotten said:


> disconnected kill switch from unit all together


Assuming you mean that you disconnected the kill wire at the coil, that should have isolated the magneto from the rest of the machine. One thing you didn't mention was mounting the new coil. You need to have clean surfaces where the coil mounts to the block. Also check that the plug is good and that the spark plug wire isn't shorting to the engine ( the last shouldn't be an issue with a new coil)

As for it spitting gasoline through the carb, I would check that your intake valve rocker arm is adjusted correctly or that the intake valve isn't sticking a little open. Someone with more experience please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## aka rotten (Mar 15, 2009)

I will remove the coil and check mounts to engine also recheck wire to see if i somehow nicked it while installing coil.will also check valves.Keep ideas comming as i dreamed about that thing last night.Also i installed new plug in unit also.Thanks


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

Does this unit have points and a condensor? Or is it "electronic" ignition?

>Maytag


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

FYI, this is not an OHV engine so it doesn't have rocker arms. However, this engine does utilize valve seats inserted into the block. I have seen them come loose and in some cases completely disintegrate when they come loose. To check these, you'll have to pull the head to examine the mating surface where each of the valves close. It's usually pretty obvious if there is a problem with a seat that has come loose. Before pulling the head, I'd do a compression check just to see where you are. A valve seat problem can manifest itself in a low compression reading. Same with a burnt exhaust valve causing a poor 'seal'.

Regarding the other poster's question, this engine does not utilize points and condenser. You should check the spark with a tester to verify it. It should obviously not be intermittent, especially since you put a new coil on it. For the $2, I'd put a new plug in as well. This is a pretty simple and reliable ignition system.

Keep us posted!


----------



## aka rotten (Mar 15, 2009)

Just for those asking didnt get a chance to mess with it till yesterday a bit.I removed flywheel again replacing key again and still no spark.I removed coil from my personal mower just to check if i had gotten a bad coil and nothing on that one either.I can deal with valve issue but can not figgure spark problem,compleatly stumped!Thats 3 coils i tried one brand new and 2 flywheel keys.Thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Strange, see if the magnet on the flywheel is ok, never had one fail, but have had them come off. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

I would ask that you be a bit more specific now. Your initial post said intermittent spark. Then no spark. Which is it? IOW, does the first(original) coil produce intermittent spark, and the second(new) produce none?

Secondly, very specifically, how are you testing for spark? Tester? Plug against the head? Other? Have you replaced the plug with a brand new one(not another used one)? Can you snap a photo of the ignition coil on the engine and share with us? Other than the spark plug wire coming out of the coil, there are no other wires connected to the coil assembly, right?

Let us know!


----------



## aka rotten (Mar 15, 2009)

dawgpile said:


> I would ask that you be a bit more specific now. Your initial post said intermittent spark. Then no spark. Which is it? IOW, does the first(original) coil produce intermittent spark, and the second(new) produce none?
> 
> Secondly, very specifically, how are you testing for spark? Tester? Plug against the head? Other? Have you replaced the plug with a brand new one(not another used one)? Can you snap a photo of the ignition coil on the engine and share with us? Other than the spark plug wire coming out of the coil, there are no other wires connected to the coil assembly, right?
> 
> Let us know!


Ok guy answer to 1st ? about coil,orginal very intermittent spark[mabee see one every 2-3 pulls,after that i replaced flywheel key and brand new plug,allthou neighbor put brand new plug before me, Also disconnected kill switch wire that ran from coil to carb.housing for lack of better words.Removed kill swich wire completly from engine,tested,nothing.Replaced that coil with brand new coil,tested no spark.Since then i took coil of my personal mower that runs fine,still no spark at all.Icould believe 1 bad coil,but not three.Also recheck flywheel key and used feeler guages on flwheel to coil spaceing,gettin not one iota of spark.This thing has me compleaty baffeled.Short answer to other wire ?,yes all 3 coils i used had kill switch wire identical to orginal.I,m lost on this one and awaiting any ideas you may have.Oh and i,m using tester and it does work cause i tryed it twice todayThanks,Paul


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Are you sure the new coils were mounted in the correct orientation (this side out, or cylinder side). The coils can be installed upside down and they will not work. 

Make sure there is a good ground between engine block and coil laminations.

Make sure magnets on flywheel are good.

Good spark will almost be invisible, but you should be able to hear it "POP" when it jumps the gap on your tester.


----------



## aka rotten (Mar 15, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> Are you sure the new coils were mounted in the correct orientation (this side out, or cylinder side). The coils can be installed upside down and they will not work.
> 
> Make sure there is a good ground between engine block and coil laminations.
> 
> ...


30 year tech,You just may be the man.When i bought coil,i gave the man at counter #,s from engine, he gave me what looked to be identical except the little tit[for lack of better words] was on oppisite side!I asked him about that and his words were turn it upside down ,it will work .I was going to make a new kill switch wire if it fires as it was now an inch short.Inever saw any writing on coil and didnt think about being turned wrong way as it fit both ways.I,ll try tomorrow and let you know.Thanks


----------



## aka rotten (Mar 15, 2009)

aka rotten said:


> 30 year tech,you just may be the man.when i bought coil,i gave the man at counter #,s from engine, he gave me what looked to be identical except the little tit[for lack of better words] was on oppisite side!i asked him about that and his words were turn it upside down ,it will work .i was going to make a new kill switch wire if it fires as it was now an inch short.inever saw any writing on coil and didnt think about being turned wrong way as it fit both ways.i,ll try tomorrow and let you know.thanks


30 year teck is the man,took shroud off again and checked coil,no markings whatso ever,turned it upside dowm and i have great fire,did valve job for gas spitting problem ,it now runs great!thanks to all who responded.[coil by the way made in argentina]recon we dont make anything here anymore,thanks again.


----------

